# Indoor-Angeln, eine Alternative?



## Chief Brolly (14. März 2021)

Auf einer Messe und der Fishing-Masters-Tour am Schnackensee habe ich recht große Becken (Aquarien wäre stark untertrieben) mit unseren heimischen Süßwasser(raub)fischen bewundert und habe mir so gedacht, "wie gerne würde ich da jetzt gerne angeln!"

Wäre mir auch egal, ob das in einer Halle stattfindet, zumindest im Winter oder in der Schonzeit eine echte Alternative von Januar bis ca. April.
So viele Indoor-Angelmöglichkeiten gibt's eigentlich gar nicht, die einzigste mir bekannte Anlage steht in Reuver bei Venlo (Niederlande, Holland?)
Dort gibt's so eine Art Bach mit Strömung und große Bassins mit 350 Forellen, pro Angler werden noch 2 zusätzlich vor seinen Augen ausgesetzt.
Eine Karte für 2h kostet 11€, alle in der Zeit gefangenen Fische dürfen ohne Extra-Bezahlung mitgenommen werden.

In Deutschland gibt es meines Wissens keine solcher Anlagen, in Taiwan scheint das Indoor-Angeln recht populär und beliebt zu sein, weil es dort recht viele solche Anlagen gibt.

Nehmen wir mal an, an eurem Wohnort gäbe es im Umkreis von 30km eine solche Indoor-Angelmöglichkeit, würdet ihr diese wahrnehmen?
Wenn von Aal bis Zander alles gefangen werden kann und auch Nachtangeln möglich ist, wäre das für euch eine Alternative bei naßkaltem, stürmischen und dunklem Schmuddelwetter draußen?


EDIT MOD: Bild für Startseitenmeldung angehangen


----------



## feko (14. März 2021)

Als vernünftiger Angler nehme ich nicht mal so outdoor Anlagen an. 
Ganz schlechter thread in meinen Augen


----------



## Naish82 (14. März 2021)

LOL, ne echt nicht!
Also Wirklich so überhaupt nicht!!
Weder hier noch in Asien... 
Wobei mich auch nichts an nem normalen Outdoor FoPu reizt... 
Aber hey - jedem das seine.


----------



## Michael.S (14. März 2021)

In meiner Stadt gibt es einige Häuser direkt am Wasser , das wäre ja mein Traum aber da kommt mann nicht ran https://bilder-wie-worte.photoshelter.com/image/I0000X5.AtR5I9yY


----------



## hanzz (14. März 2021)

Naja. Dass man Leute als nicht vernünftige Angler hinstellt, nur weil man in Outdoor Anlagen angelt, find ich ziemlich fraglich und etwas daneben. 
Ist natürlich deine Meinung, aber manche können nicht anders, warum auch immer. Leben und Leben lassen. 
Und warum ist der Thread daneben, nur weil Dir diese Angelei nicht passt? 
Wenns ihn doch interessiert? 

Für mich wäre das auch nicht das wahre, aber wenn ich nur das könnte, würde ich dort angeln. 

Deswegen


Naish82 schrieb:


> Aber hey - jedem das seine.



Auch wenn jemand einfach Bock drauf hat und auch anders könnte.


----------



## Vanner (14. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, an eurem Wohnort gäbe es im Umkreis von 30km eine solche Indoor-Angelmöglichkeit, würdet ihr diese wahrnehmen?



Nein, würde ich auch nicht annehmen, wenn es genau vor meiner Haustür wäre. Eine Halle hat nun mal nicht viel mit Natur zu tun, die ich zum Angeln dann doch bevorzuge. Aber jeder wie er will, meins ist es auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> ...wäre das für euch eine Alternative bei naßkaltem, stürmischen und dunklem Schmuddelwetter draußen?



Nein, für mich persönlich wäre so etwas absolut keine Alternative. Weil für mich eben genau das zum Angeln dazugehört, die Natur. Da gibt es schon mal dunkle Wolken und Regen aber im nächsten Augenblick reißt eventuell der Himmel auf, die Sonne blinzelt heiter durch die Wolkenfetzen und es zeichnet sich ein wunderschöner Regenbogen am Himmel ab. 

Mist! Jetzt hätte ich fast den Biss verpasst. Oder auch nicht, weil an dem Tag nichts gebissen hat. Egal, es war trotzdem ein wunderschöner Tag in der Natur und das steht bei mir über dem Fangen von Fischen oder einer möglichst komfortablen Angelei. Die besten Plätze liegen für mich oft weit ab vom Parkplatz oder aber den öffentlichen Wegen, eben weil dort Ruhe und noch so etwas wie Natur herrscht. Da werde ich mich ganz sicherlich nicht freiwillig in eine solche Halle hocken, um dort irgendwelchen traurigen Kreaturen nachzustellen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. März 2021)

Für mich gehören die verschiedenen Elemente beim Angeln einfach dazu. Dafür habe ich die richtigen Klamotten und jedes Wetter hat seinen Reiz.


----------



## ollidi (14. März 2021)

Das wäre für mich auch keine Alternative.
Ich brauche beim Angeln auch den Wind um die Nase, die Regentropfen oder die Sonne auf der Glatze, die Kälte, die Wärme, die Geräusche der Natur und das Gefühl der (oftmals) Einsamkeit.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Für mich gehören die verschiedenen Elemente beim Angeln einfach dazu. Dafür habe ich die richtigen Klamotten und jedes Wetter hat seinen Reiz.



Genau und ich möchte mir diese Klamotten auch am Stacheldraht kaputtreißen können, über den ich eventuell auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz klettern muss. Ich möchte ausrutschen und in den Moddergraben fallen können. Und ich möchte mir vor Schreck fast in die Hose machen, weil direkt vor mir ein Reh aus dem hohen Gras aufspringt und bellend bzw. schimpfend davonstürmt. Ich denke das alles gehört zum Angeln dazu, deswegen zieht man los. Eventuell fängt man auch noch ein paar schöne Fische dabei.


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2021)

Hallo,

mal sehen was die Zukunft so bringt.

Als ich als Jugendlicher mit dem Handball anfing, haben wir die Sommerrunde immer draußen gespielt, die Winterrunde in der Halle.
Würde die jetztigen  Hallenhandballer deswegen nicht als Weicheier bezeichnen.

Bei Indoorangeln würden mir aber auch so einige Aspekte fehlen, die das Angeln interessant für mich machen.

Ich geh ja nicht mal an Outdoorgewässern angeln, wenn ich dort zu viele Kollegen/Spaziergänger etc.  erwarten müsste.

Wenn die politische Entwicklung so weitergeht, könnten  allerdings Indooranlagen auch nur ein Übergang zum virtuellen Angeln sein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn die politische Entwicklung so weitergeht, könnten  allerdings Indooranlagen auch nur ein Übergang zum virtuellen Angeln sein.



Leider recht haben Du könntest, irgendwann einmal. 

Wobei sicherlich nicht nur bei mir dann ein Punkt erreicht wäre, an dem ich auf sämtliche Gesetze pfeife.
Quasi ziviler Ungehorsam, weit abseits der Zivilisation.


----------



## fischmonger (14. März 2021)

Wenn ich nur noch so angeln könnte, würde ich das Angeln lieber aufgeben. Punkt.


----------



## trawar (14. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Auf einer Messe und der Fishing-Masters-Tour am Schnackensee habe ich recht große Becken (Aquarien wäre stark untertrieben) mit unseren heimischen Süßwasser(raub)fischen bewundert und habe mir so gedacht, "wie gerne würde ich da jetzt gerne angeln!"
> 
> Wäre mir auch egal, ob das in einer Halle stattfindet, zumindest im Winter oder in der Schonzeit eine echte Alternative von Januar bis ca. April.
> So viele Indoor-Angelmöglichkeiten gibt's eigentlich gar nicht, die einzigste mir bekannte Anlage steht in Reuver bei Venlo (Niederlande, Holland?)
> ...


Also bei so einem Wetter das schon seit fast über einer Woche Stürmt, wäre ich froh wenn ich sowas in der Nähe hätte.
Hat alles sein für und wieder, ich würde es mal ausprobieren wollen.
Wäre Corona nicht wäre ich schon längst in Holland eingeflogen.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. März 2021)

Echt jetzt?
Irgendwie schauderhaft.... .


			Indoor Visrivier Reuver: Galerie


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2021)

Also für wäre das keine ernsthaften Option, vielleicht Mal so aus Jux und Dollerei, wie die gaaaanz seltenen Besuche im FoPu. Ich gehöre ja auch zu den Anglern die bei jedem Wetter draußen sind. Ich mag es einfach draussen zu sein. Auch im Winter und bei Kälte und Nässe. Das ich das machen kann, hat mich in den letzten Jahren ne ganze Stange Geld gekostet. Aber das ist es mir auch einfach wert. Mir ist das Wetter egal, und das Hobby, das ich so liebe, kann ich einfach immer ausüben, es sei denn Gevatter Frost legt eine Eisdecke über meine Gewässer. Aber ich würde niemals nie sagen und die Leute die es tun, auch nicht verurteilen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Irgendwie schauderhaft.... .
> 
> 
> Indoor Visrivier Reuver: Galerie



Ich glaube die Holländer können nichts anders, die müssen einfach überall irgendwelche Grachten bzw. Gräben buddeln. 

Die schwarze Teichplane finde ich ja besonders sexy. Ich würde mir direkt noch einen dritten Drilling an meinen Rapala Deep Tail Dancer löten und immer hart am Grund fischen. Für die Landung kommt natürlich nur ein Gaff in Frage, ein Kescher könnte schließlich die Plane beschädigen.


----------



## porbeagle (14. März 2021)

Da wir in Deutschland sind:
Würde sich auch die Frage der Schonzeit: stellen: zb. auf Zander/Hecht angeln indoor dann bleibt trotzdem die Schonzeit
des Bundslandes wo sich die Anlage befinden würde.
Könntest also ganz grob gesagt  Weißfische und Barsche fangen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Holländer können nichts anders, die müssen einfach überall irgendwelche Grachten bzw. Gräben buddeln.
> 
> Die schwarze Teichplane finde ich ja besonders sexy. Ich würde mir direkt noch einen dritten Drilling an meinen Rapala Deep Tail Dancer löten und immer hart am Grund fischen. Für die Landung kommt natürlich nur ein Gaff in Frage, ein Kescher könnte schließlich die Plane beschädigen.



Das mit dem dritten Drilling ist ne prima Idee! Eine Handgranate würde es auch tun, dann wäre der arme Waller wenigstens schnell erlöst...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Das mit dem dritten Drilling ist ne prima Idee! Eine Handgranate würde es auch tun, dann wäre der arme Waller wenigstens schnell erlöst...



Ein solches PVC-Habitat stellt ein empfindliches Ökosystem dar.


----------



## hanzz (14. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Da wir in Deutschland sind:
> Würde sich auch die Frage der Schonzeit: stellen: zb. auf Zander/Hecht angeln indoor dann bleibt trotzdem die Schonzeit
> des Bundslandes wo sich die Anlage befinden würde.
> Könntest also ganz grob gesagt  Weißfische und Barsche fangen.


Ach da finden sich schon Schlupflöcher


----------



## Skott (14. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Leider recht haben Du könntest, irgendwann einmal.
> 
> Wobei sicherlich nicht nur bei mir dann ein Punkt erreicht wäre, an dem ich auf sämtliche Gesetze pfeife.
> Quasi ziviler Ungehorsam, weit abseits der Zivilisation.


Genau damit setzte ich mich gedanklich auch schon auseinander, Freddy!  ...und ich sehe es genau so wie du!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> am Schnackensee habe ich recht große Becken (Aquarien wäre stark untertrieben) mit unseren heimischen Süßwasser(raub)fischen bewundert und habe mir so gedacht, "wie gerne würde ich da jetzt gerne angeln!"


Traue ich dir glatt zu!



Skott schrieb:


> Genau damit setzte ich mich gedanklich auch schon auseinander, Freddy! ...und ich sehe es genau so wie du!


Wat, Anarchie!?
Ich bin dabei!

Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (14. März 2021)

In Asien oder auch Japan sind diese "Angel-Schwimmbecken" ja gang und gäbe.
Indoor als auch Outdoor. Nimmt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht viel von den Forellenteichen hier, das Konzept ist ja da gleiche..

wobei drüben dann die Anlagen teilweise wie Minigolf-Anlagen aussehen was ich wiederum gruselig finde..




Das Rumtreten auf Leuten die an solchen Anlagen angeln oder auch Forellenteichen finde ich unangebracht.

Bei der nächsten Schelle von Peta, Nabu und Co wird dann wieder kollektiv gejammert, dass "wir Angler™" ja zusammenhalten müssen...


----------



## Seele (14. März 2021)

Ich war noch nicht mal einen Forellen oder Karpfenpuff. Gerne kann man solche Anlagen per Gesetz von mir aus schließen. Hat mit Angeln überhaupt nichts zu tun. 
Just my 2 Cents....

Angeln heißt Natur genießen und nicht Fleisch machen oder Rekorde jagen.


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2021)

Hallo,



DenizJP schrieb:


> Das Rumtreten auf Leuten die an solchen Anlagen angeln oder auch Forellenteichen finde ich unangebracht.



Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.

Ist immer noch viel zu leicht einzelne Anglergruppen gegeneinander aufzuwiegeln.

Die Fliegenfischer gegen die Spinnfischer, beide gegen die "Plumpsangler" usw, usw. .

Es sollte m.E. mehr drauf ankommen, wie sich jemand beim Angeln verhält, als wie und wo er angelt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Ich denke in Asien ist die Sache noch etwas anders geartet. Dort gibt es in den städtischen Ballungsräumen schlicht nicht für jeden Angler einen Platz in der grünen Heide. Daher greift man dann auf solche Anlagen zurück, wohl oder übel. Wobei viele Asiaten scheinbar auch nicht gerne in der Sonne sitzen, um sich eine helle Haut zu erhalten, da ist eine solche Überdachung natürlich auch nicht verkehrt.

Dass der Japaner aber generell lieber in einem Betonbecken, statt an einem Gebirgsfluss fischt oder ihm das egal ist, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wir alle sind Menschen und als solche halten wir uns gerne in der Natur auf, zumindest wenn wir uns noch nicht zu weit von ihr entfernt haben.

Auf den Benutzern solcher Anlagen würde ich auch nicht herumtrampeln, sollen sie dort angeln und nach ihrer Façon glücklich werden. Für mich wäre so etwas allerdings überhaupt nichts. Diese Mini-Forellenteiche finde ich jedoch schon sehr fragwürdig. An einem großen Forellensee war ich mit den Kumpels dabei auch schon mal, allerdings eher der Geselligkeit wegen. Meine Besuche lassen sich jedoch an einer Hand abzählen. Wenn ich alleine zum (_für mich) _echten Angeln gehe, dann zieht es mich in die Natur. Da mag ich schon nicht gerne irgendwo an der Alster oder ähnlichen städtischen Gewässern sitzen, zwischen leider oftmals viel Müll & Hundesche...ße.

Diese Anlage in den Niederlanden scheint mir auch eher eine geschickte Geschäftsidee zu sein und weniger aus der Not heraus geboren. Herkömmliche FoPu-Anlagen gibt es schließlich schon zur Genüge. Soll der Betreiber aber gerne seinen Reibach machen und Interessierte dort zum überdachten "Fischen" gehen.


Nachtrag:
Wobei wenn diese Anlagen zu klein und unnatürlich werden, dann hat das Ganze schon einen gewissen Hauch von Staatsjagd. Wo dem Staatsmann das zahme Gatterwild eventuell vor die Büchse geführt / gefüttert wird. Ich glaube da ist man sich schnell einig, dass so etwas mit der Jagd im ursprünglichen Sinne auch nichts mehr gemeinsam hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. März 2021)

Ich würde es im tiefstten Winter mal ausprobieren, jedoch hätte ich ganz klare Ansprüche:

nur Fische zur Verwertung werden besetzt - Forelle "Lachs"-Forellen , Saibling , etc.

Für den Grundangler meinetwegen noch Portionswelse bis 80cm. oder ähnliches.

Die Anlage müsste sehr groß sein und möglichst naturnah gestaltet - das Gewässer so groß, dass man nie rüberwerfen kann .

Kein künstliches ( Neon ) - Licht ! Mglw. naturnahe Beleuchtung.

Glasdach , kaum/keine Heizung .

Fischbesatz in Bio-Qualität

Fischereischeinpficht

Höchstentnahmemenge ( max. 20 Forellen und 2 Grundfische )

Naturnahe Auswahl von Baumaterialien im Innenbereich , angeschlossener Imbiß in gutbürgerlicher Qualität , saubere Sanitäranlagen , auf Anfrage betreute ( Kleinkind - Spielecke ).

Behinderten und altersgerecht - vorgeschriebene Mindestabstände , Rauchverbot innen , Raucherecke draußen.

OMG - ich habe eine Geschäftsidee 

R.S.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. März 2021)

Hallo,

Das Angeln ist für mich unverrückbar mit Aufenthalt in der Natur verbunden, deshalb nein. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Das Rumtreten auf Leuten die an solchen Anlagen angeln oder auch Forellenteichen finde ich unangebracht.
> 
> Bei der nächsten Schelle von Peta, Nabu und Co wird dann wieder kollektiv gejammert, dass "wir Angler™" ja zusammenhalten müssen...



Rumtreten nicht gerade. Allerdings hab ich als Angler aber auch wirklich nichts mit den Anglern gemeinsam, die sich in irgendwelchen in- oder outdoor Puffs rumtreiben. Genauso wie mit diversen andere Grüppchen, Hardcorereleasern usw... Da stecken einfach völlig unterschiedliche Philosophien dahinter. Von daher konnte und kann mir "die Anglerschaft", sorry, gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Für den Anfang tut es eventuell auch ein mit Regenbogenforellen besetztes Planschbecken, für den Partyspaß im heimischen Garten. Noch ein Pavillon darüber, Bierbänke aufgestellt und los geht's! Es gilt die Forellen zwischen den herumdümpelnden 0,5er Bierdosen zu erwischen.

Für die Leute ohne Garten tun es aber wohl auch ein paar Goldfische in der Wanne ihres Badezimmers.


----------



## feko (14. März 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DenizJP schrieb:


> In Asien oder auch Japan sind diese "Angel-Schwimmbecken" ja gang und gäbe.
> Indoor als auch Outdoor. Nimmt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht viel von den Forellenteichen hier, das Konzept ist ja da gleiche..
> 
> wobei drüben dann die Anlagen teilweise wie Minigolf-Anlagen aussehen was ich wiederum gruselig finde..
> ...


Wir Angler kommen ja nicht auf so eine abstruse Idee. 
Fraglich wieso ein Angler mit so einem thread für Zündstoff gesorgt hat.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Und am Ende landen sie alle wieder beim Entenangeln auf dem Jahrmarkt.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. März 2021)

Viel gruseliger, teurer, unökologischer und moralisch nur vermeintlich besser ist es, die Puff-Fische in Naturgewässer zu setzten.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Und am Ende landen sie alle wieder beim Entenangeln auf dem Jahrmarkt.


Da bleibt man auch nicht Schneider


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2021)

Hallo,

also ich fände es schon gut, wenn es mehr  kommerzielle Anlagen gäbe.  Meinetwegen auch Indoor.  Solange dort nach den geltenden Regeln und fachlichen Praxis geangelt würde, hätte ich nichts dran auszusetzen.

Ich habe es hier in der Gegend ja eh schon schwer genug Stellen zu finden, die für mich noch akzeptablen Anglerdruck bieten und auch nicht von den Naherholungsfreaks überrannt werden.

Je mehr Angler solche Anlagen aufsaugen, desto eher finde ich wieder ein ruhiges Plätzchen mehr.

Bin ganz froh, dass Angler nicht alle das Gleiche tun.

Wenn hier alle so ticken würden wie ich, fände ich gar keine Stellen mehr.


----------



## porbeagle (14. März 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Fraglich wieso ein Angler mit so einem thread für Zündstoff gesorgt hat.


Zündstoff ist das doch nicht, außer man lässt es zu.

Geht wenigstens die Zeit rum und 10 solcher Treads später 
ist die Hechtschonzeit vorbei, das Wetter schön die Karpfen und 
Schleien beißen die Bayern sind Meister und ich hab endlich Urlaub


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Für den Anfang tut es eventuell auch ein mit Regenbogenforellen besetztes Planschbecken, für den Partyspaß im heimischen Garten. Noch ein Pavillon darüber, Bierbänke aufgestellt und los geht's! Es gilt die Forellen zwischen den herumdümpelnden 0,5er Bierdosen zu erwischen.


Ich habe Anfang der 80er in der Nähe von Bremerhaven mal für 1,5 Jahre aufm Dorf gewohnt.
Dort gab es eine mir bis dahin nicht bekannte Sitte, es wurde auf einem Dorffest Aalgreifen gespielt.
Dazu musste jeder der sich den Aal sichern wollte mit dem Fahrrad an einem Zinkkübel vorbei fahren und dann beherzt in die Wanne greifen und versuchen mit dem Aal in der Hand noch weitere 10m zu fahren.
Wer dies schaffte, durfte den Aal mitnehmen.
Ein großer Gaudi und nach einigen Bieren und oder ein paar Schnapps der Akteure, wurde es richtig lustig zuzuschauen.
Heute würde wahrscheinlich Peta mit dem Gewehr bei Fuss dort stehen und Todesstrafen verhängen, aber nicht für die Aale?
Außer diesem Aalgreifen wurden noch andere lustige Spielchen gemacht, wie Gummistiefel Weitwurf, oder das Gleiche mit Teebeuteln.
Überhaupt ein lustiges Völkchen da oben und gar nicht so zurückhaltend, wie es seinem Ruf entsprechen würde.

Jürgen


----------



## fischmonger (14. März 2021)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass das für mich nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat. Ich halte schon das Angeln im naturnah gestalteten FoPu für grenzwertig, wobei das für mich gerade noch vertretbar ist, vor allem für Anfänger, die erstmal die notwendigen Handgriffe lernen möchten, bevor es ans Eingemachte geht.
Würde aber trotzdem nie jemanden deswegen verurteilen, weil er es gut findet. Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2021)

Hallo,


fischmonger schrieb:


> Ich halte schon das Angeln im naturnah gestalteten FoPu für grenzwertig,


Ich sehe das eher wie Laichzeit.

Bevor ein Naturgewässer im Grunde wie ein "Commercial" bewirtschaftet bzw. missbraucht wird, dann schon lieber ein "echtes Commercial".


----------



## fischmonger (14. März 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bevor ein Naturgewässer im Grunde wie ein "Commercial" bewirtschaftet bzw. missbraucht wird, dann schon lieber ein "echtes Commercial".


Stimmt schon. Finde das auch noch schlimmer. Wie gesagt, FoPus haben ihre Berechtigung, ich habe seinerzeit auch die ersten Gehversuche dort gemacht und die Basics gelernt. Nur ist das m.E. halt nicht das, was ich mit Angeln verbinde, da für mich das Naturerlebnis elementarer Bestandteil ist.


----------



## Naish82 (14. März 2021)

Das „Problem“ dass ich mit kommerziellen Anlagen (Forellenpuff) habe, ist dass oftmals kein Fischereischein oder ähnlicher Kompetenznachweis erforderlich ist (zumindest in S.-H. und DK ist dies der Fall) und entsprechend gruselig mit der Kreatur umgegangen wird.
Stichwort waidgerechtes töten.
Auch wenn die Forellen nur dem einen Zweck gezüchtet wurden, kann man sie trotzdem waidgerecht töten.

Selbiges kotzt mich aber auch bei vielen „Anglern“ der Heringsfraktion an, ist also kein reines Problem der kommerziellen Anlagen.

Wenn mein Junior soweit ist, komme ich sicherlich auch nicht um einen gemeinsamen Besuch im (Forellen-) Puff herum... 

Der Nachwuchs verliert halt zu schnell das Interesse wenn nichts läuft.


----------



## fischmonger (14. März 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Das „Problem“ dass ich mit kommerziellen Anlagen (Forellenpuff) habe, ist dass oftmals kein Fischereischein oder ähnlicher Kompetenznachweis erforderlich ist (zumindest in S.-H. und DK ist dies der Fall) und entsprechend gruselig mit der Kreatur umgegangen wird.


Ich glaube nicht, dass man das verallgemeinern kann. Ich habe Engländer und Franzosen im Freundeskreis, die angeln. Obwohl der Fischereischein in diesen Ländern unbekannt ist, wissen sie, wie sie waldgerecht mit ihren Fängen umzugehen haben. Und umgekehrt gibt es Fischereischeininhaber, bei denen das trotzdem nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2021)

Hallo,


Naish82 schrieb:


> Stichwort waidgerechtes töten.


Das ist aber bundesweit einheitlich geregelt und hat nichts mit den einzelnen Fischereigesetzen der Länder zu tun.

In einer kommerziellen Anlage könnte sowas auch vom Anlagenbetreiber wesentlich besser überwacht werden als in freier Wildbahn.

Wenn das nicht passiert, liegt der Fehler an den Personen, nicht am System an sich.


----------



## fischmonger (14. März 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Wenn mein Junior soweit ist, komme ich sicherlich auch nicht um einen gemeinsamen Besuch im (Forellen-) Puff herum...
> 
> Der Nachwuchs verliert halt zu schnell das Interesse wenn nichts läuft.


Um das Interesse beim Nachwuchs zu wecken und an das Thema heranzuführen, ist der FoPu sicher geeignet.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Um das Interesse beim Nachwuchs zu wecken und an das Thema heranzuführen, ist der FoPu sicher geeignet.



In meiner Kindheit hat dafür ein Minibach gereicht, in dem wir auf Sicht Stichlinge gefangen haben. Mit dem berühmten Haselnussstecken, Schnur und einem Haken, sonst nichts. Konzentration, Geduld und Hingabe lernt man am FoPu nicht, höchstens die Idee, dass gefälligst immer etwas zu beißen hat.


----------



## Naish82 (14. März 2021)

Ja, ich habe auch im benachbarten See in mein Boot liegen, könnte mir vorstellen dass es ausreicht um den Junior zu begeistern.
Aber falls nicht, wäre dies ein Grund für mich eine solche  Anlage mal anzusteuern.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (14. März 2021)

So eine Indoor-Anlage würde mich nicht reizen. Ich habe auch kein Interesse an Forellenpuffs. Angeln ist für mich mit einem Aufenthalt in der Natur verbunden.


----------



## Naish82 (14. März 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass man das verallgemeinern kann. Ich habe Engländer und Franzosen im Freundeskreis, die angeln. Obwohl der Fischereischein in diesen Ländern unbekannt ist, wissen sie, wie sie waldgerecht mit ihren Fängen umzugehen haben. Und umgekehrt gibt es Fischereischeininhaber, bei denen das trotzdem nicht der Fall ist.



Ich will auch nicht verallgemeinern, bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich sagte nur, das es mir an ebensolchen Anlagen schon des Öfteren aufgefallen ist, dass gefangene Fische zum Beispiel einfach nur ins Gras oder den Eimer geworfen werden. 
Wenn es gut läuft, noch eins mit dem Knüppel rüber.

Der Anlagenbetreiber hat in den seltensten fällen Interesse daran, sich mit der Kundschaft deswegen anzulegen, er hat sein Geld ja verdient.

Wenn man sich derart in einem Angelverein benehmen würde, und es jemand mitbekommt, wird man halt sofort gesperrt.

Aber natürlich ist das kein generelles Problem der kommerziellen Anlagen, sondern ein viel Verhalten der einzelnen Angler.


----------



## vonda1909 (14. März 2021)

Nun ist wieder mal zu lesen wie Intoleranz hier  dominiert 
1780 sind  wir auch auf zugefrorenen Seen Schlittschuh gelaufen  und heute Spielen Profis  in der Halle Eishockey. Selbst Sky fahren kannst du in Hallen warum nicht Fische fangen?
Und Leute ,nicht immer gleich wer keinen Schein hat  ist auch nicht im Stande Waidgerecht zu fischen. Früher wurden Brasen als Klodeckel bezeichnet und dementsprechend behandelt heute schmeißen  so genannte Naturbewuste Angler  Grundeln in die Büsche.
Und wenn dann die sogenannten Angler mal zum Fopu gehen und aus Gier die gerade aus dem Wasser  gezogenen Forelle im Kescher im Dreck  liegen lassen um erst die Angel neu beködert ins Wasser  zu bringen. Diese bringen  dann alle und gerade  diese denen es reicht ab und an mal etwas Ruhe  beim Forellenfischen zu erlangen ins Gerede


----------



## fischmonger (14. März 2021)

Wer soll sich hier intolerant geäußert haben?


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2021)

Hallo,


Naish82 schrieb:


> Aber natürlich ist das kein generelles Problem der kommerziellen Anlagen, sondern ein viel Verhalten der einzelnen Angler.


So ist es.  Ich vermute mal, dass die Angler in solchen Anlagen mehr unter Aufsicht stehen, als an öffentlichen Gewässern. Da läge es dann am Betreiber was zu unternehmen.

Und was man so von manchen öffentlichen Gewässern in Großstadtnähe hört, klingt auch nicht viel besser.  Und Kontrollen finden vielerorts ja oft nur sporadisch statt, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## fischmonger (14. März 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und was man so von manchen öffentlichen Gewässern in Großstadtnähe hört, klingt auch nicht viel besser.  Und Kontrollen finden vielerorts ja oft nur sporadisch statt, wenn überhaupt.


Ja, was man da teilweise sieht, ist zum Kotzen. Das geht schon los bei der Vermüllung des Angelplatzes mit Maden- und Bierdosen sowie Schnurresten. Und das bringt dann die Anglerschaft in der öffentlichen Meinung in Verruf. Echt traurig teilweise.


----------



## Minimax (14. März 2021)

Salaam Aleikum Effendis,
als jemand der grade ziemlich durchnässt und angefrostelt vom Wasser zurückkehrt, muss ich sagen, für mich wäre so eine Indoorangelei auch nichts. 
Wie für viele Vorredner ist für mich das Angeln mit einem Aufenthalt in der Natur verbunden, und der Freude über schöne Naturbeobachtungen am Wasser (z.B. einer Schiefergrauen Hagelfront, die unaufhaltsam näherkommt). 

Was mir aber ausserdem solche Anlagen, drinnen oder draussen, unattraktiv nicht, sind erstens die vielen Leute um einen herum, und ganz besonders das Fehlen jeglicher Überraschung. Das Zufallselement, die Hoffnung auf einen ungewöhnlichen Fisch, ein seltsames Insekt oder sonst was sind ganz ausgeschaltet. Als nej, nej, das ist nix für mich.

Aber: Wer mag, soll dort Angeln. Lässt tausend Blumen blühen. Bedenklich finde ich die in manchen Posts unterschwellig zutage tretende Intoleranz gegen Leute, die an den Forellenteich gehen oder in so eine Indooranlage. Die haben mir nichts getan, sie sitzen nicht an meiner Lieblingsstelle, und Fische fangen sie mir auch nicht weg. Sollen sie auf ihre Weise angeln, und Angler sinds auch. Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, warum dieser Thread ne schlechte Idee sein soll, ist doch immerhin interessant, das Thema, auch wenn mans für sich selber ausschließt.
Hatschi,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason (14. März 2021)

Meine Meinung....., kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Da bekommt man keinen Hagel-Regenschauer ab, so wie heute, kein Matsch unter den Schuhen, die Tierwelt kann man nicht beobachten und zuviele Menschen um mich rum, machen mich nervös. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...ist doch immerhin interessant, das Thema...



Interessant ist dieses Thema allemal. Vor allem weil für mich das Angeln in einer solchen Indoor-Anlage nun gar nicht in Betracht käme. Ich kann mir nicht mal vorstellen, was einen naturliebenden Angler überhaupt mit Begeisterung und wiederholt in ein solches Etablissement treibt?

_*Kindlich forschend mit einem Stöckchen in dem Thema herumstocher.*_

Vielleicht handelt es sich um eine Art Inkonsistenz in der Anglermatrix?


----------



## Jason (14. März 2021)

Interessant wäre das für Menschen, die Körperlich eingeschränkt sind, falls sie sonst keine anderen Möglichkeiten haben.  In diesem Fall würde ich solche Anlagen befürworten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2021)

Hallo,


Jason schrieb:


> und zuviele Menschen um mich rum, machen mich nervös.


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

Aber je mehr unterschiedliche Angebote es für Angler gibt, desto weniger ballt es sich an einzelnen Gewässer.

Wenn sich die Masse der Fliegenfischer am gut bestückten "Trophy Part" der Touristenstrecke trifft, kann man manchmal am "low stock - all tackle  part" des Vereins den ganzen Tag mit der Fliege fischen, ohne nen anderen Angler zu sehen.

Wenn die Masse an den frisch besetzten K3 oder ReBo-Weiher rennt, kann man am Altarm ruhig und abgeschieden auf Schleie angeln.

usw., usw. 

Deshalb bin ich für:  "Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen"

Je mehr verschiedene Angelmöglichkeiten es gibt, umso besser.

Da hätte ich an einem Indoor-Pool auch nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Interessant wäre das für Menschen, die Körperlich eingeschränkt sind, falls sie sonst keine anderen Möglichkeiten haben.  In diesem Fall würde ich solche Anlagen befürworten.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Da würde ich eher Patenschaften bzw. ehrenamtliche Angel-Buddies und weitere barrierefreie Angelplätze bevorzugen.
Lebensfreude spürt man da wo Leben ist, also draußen. Sonst wird man am Ende vielleicht sogar noch depressiv.


----------



## Minimax (14. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Interessant ist dieses Thema allemal. Vor allem weil für mich das Angeln in einer solchen Indoor-Anlage nun gar nicht in Betracht käme. Ich kann mir nicht mal vorstellen, was einen naturliebenden Angler überhaupt mit Begeisterung und wiederholt in ein solches Etablissement treibt?
> 
> _*Kindlich forschend mit einem Stöckchen in dem Thema herumstocher.*_
> 
> Vielleicht handelt es sich um eine Art Inkonsistenz in der Anglermatrix?


Je nun, die kaleidoskopische Buntheit der Welt und die unendliche Vielfalt menschlichen Strebens haben mich schon vor langer Zeit dazu gebracht, nicht mehr verstehen zu wollen, sondern Verständnis zu zeigen.


----------



## Jason (14. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher Patenschaften bzw. ehrenamtliche Angel-Buddies und weitere barrierefreie Angelplätze bevorzugen.
> Lebensfreude spürt man da wo Leben ist, also draußen. Sonst wird man am Ende vielleicht sogar noch depressiv.





Jason schrieb:


> falls sie sonst keine anderen Möglichkeiten haben.


Falls ein barrierefreier Platz weit entfernt ist und so eine Anlage näher, dann wäre es doch eine Alternative.

Gruß Jason


----------



## vonda1909 (14. März 2021)

Dann sprichst  du auch für alle Kanalangler  Natur Pur vorn die künstliche Wasserstraße neben sich den Schotterweg nach hinten nix zu sehen wegen dem Zelt. Doch riechen können  sie nach 2 Tagen  die Natur.
Mich würde so eine Anlage nicht stören und wenn ich dort Fische fangen könnte die sonst nicht so einfach in meinen Gewässern zu fangen sind warum nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Je nun, die kaleidoskopische Buntheit der Welt und die unendliche Vielfalt menschlichen Strebens haben mich schon vor langer Zeit dazu gebracht, nicht mehr verstehen zu wollen, sondern Verständnis zu zeigen.



Die Wege des Herrn sind unergründlich und bunt sind seine Schäfchen.


----------



## porbeagle (14. März 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nun ist wieder mal zu lesen wie Intoleranz hier  dominiert
> 1780 sind  wir auch auf zugefrorenen Seen Schlittschuh gelaufen  und heute Spielen Profis  in der Halle Eishockey. Selbst Sky fahren kannst du in Hallen warum nicht Fische fangen?
> Und Leute ,nicht immer gleich wer keinen Schein hat  ist auch nicht im Stande Waidgerecht zu fischen. Früher wurden Brasen als Klodeckel bezeichnet und dementsprechend behandelt heute schmeißen  so genannte Naturbewuste Angler  Grundeln in die Büsche.


Niemand ausser dir hat hier irgendwas / irgendwen als intolerant bezeichnet.
Indoor fischen ist wie Bier aus der Plastik Flasche oder Sex mit seiner Schwester
nicht verboten aber es fühlt sich falsch an.


----------



## zokker (14. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, an eurem Wohnort gäbe es im Umkreis von 30km eine solche Indoor-Angelmöglichkeit, würdet ihr diese wahrnehmen?
> Wenn von Aal ...


Ja, warum nicht. Es müsste aber groß genug sein ... also man müsste schon mit Boot rauf könne und eine eigene Bucht haben ...


Taxidermist schrieb:


> ... es wurde auf einem Dorffest Aalgreifen gespielt ...


na da war ich doch immer dabei ... hier in MV gab es das auf jedem besseren Dorffest


----------



## daci7 (14. März 2021)

Jo ... Der Beischlaf mit der Angebeteten ist auch unbestrittenermaßen besser und "echter" und natürlicher als selbst Hand an zu legen. 
Ich würde drauf wetten, dass letzteres aber doch öfter geschieht. 

Schöner ist für mich natürlich alleine an einem natürlichen Gewässer mit natürlichem Fischbestand zu stehen - leider gibt es das fast nicht mehr in Deutschland... also nehm ich halt das, was ich kriegen kann und mach das Beste draus.
Mit anderen Vorlieben und/oder anderen Möglichkeiten wäre dann eventuell das Fischen in der Halle drin, wer weiß?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Falls ein barrierefreier Platz weit entfernt ist und so eine Anlage näher, dann wäre es doch eine Alternative.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Na dann schon aber selbst dann wollte ich nicht unbedingt unter einem Dach meine Fische fangen müssen. Bei klassischen Outdoor-Tätigkeiten ziehe ich den freien Himmel nun mal vor, wohl wissend um sicherlich tolle heutige Indoor-Kletterparks und auch Skihallen. Alternativ gibt es sicherlich auch schöne und große Forellenseen, deren Ufer sehr gepflegt und sicher begeh- bzw. befahrbar sind. Wie gesagt, ich verdamme solche Anlagen nicht und war selbst schon mal an einem solchen See. Aber diese Teichanlagen mit den vielen kleinen Badewannen, das hat nach meiner Auffassung nichts mehr mit Angeln in einem wenigstens halbwegs waidmännischem Sinn zu tun.

Wobei die Fotos dieser Indoor-Anlage in den Niederlanden, mit der schwarzen Teichfolie,  schon echt hart sind. Respekt vor der Kreatur bzw. dem Lebewesen Fisch schaut anders aus. Hier hat es der Angler sogar selbst in der Hand, anders vielleicht bei der im Supermarkt gekauften Dose Thinfisch. Als extreme Form des Angelns kann man diese Anlagen aber wohl durchaus bezeichnen. Die Angelei ist hinsichtlich ihrer Methoden und auch der Angler natürlich vielfältig, das wurde bereits einmal in einem anderen Thread von mir festgestellt. Mir persönlich gehen eben solche und andere Extreme etwas ab, das ist alles.


----------



## Jason (14. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Na dann schon aber selbst dann wollte ich nicht unbedingt unter einem Dach meine Fische fangen müssen. Bei klassischen Outdoor-Tätigkeiten ziehe ich den freien Himmel nun mal vor, wohl wissend um sicherlich tolle heutige Indoor-Kletterparks und auch Skihallen. Alternativ gibt es sicherlich auch schöne und große Forellenseen, deren Ufer sehr gepflegt und sicher begeh- bzw. befahrbar sind. Wie gesagt, ich verdamme solche Anlagen nicht und war selbst schon mal an einem solchen See. Aber diese Teichanlagen mit den vielen kleinen Badewannen, das hat nach meiner Auffassung nichts mehr mit Angeln in einem wenigstens halbwegs waidmännischem Sinn zu tun.
> 
> Wobei die Fotos dieser Indoor-Anlage in den Niederlanden, mit der schwarzen Teichfolie,  schon echt hart sind. Respekt vor der Kreatur bzw. dem Lebewesen Fisch schaut anders aus. Hier hat es der Angler sogar selbst in der Hand, anders vielleicht bei der im Supermarkt gekauften Dose Thinfisch. Als extreme Form des Angelns kann man diese Anlagen aber wohl durchaus bezeichnen. Die Angelei ist hinsichtlich ihrer Methoden und auch der Angler natürlich vielfältig, das wurde bereits einmal in einem anderen Thread von mir festgestellt. Mir persönlich gehen eben solche und andere Extreme etwas ab, das ist alles.


Ähhhhh


----------



## trawar (14. März 2021)

Auf YouTube findet man doch das eine oder andere Video zu dieser Indoor Anlage, nachdem ich das gesehen habe würde ich dort doch nicht hinfahren.

Ich bin ein oder zweimal im Jahr in einem Fopu mit vielen kleinen, mittleren und großen Teichen.
Wir haben einige in der Familie die gerne Fisch essen und wir machen dann immer ein Event drauss und da gehen gut und gerne mal 10-12 Forellen über den Grill, mittlerweile habe ich auch eine Anlage gefunden wo die Fische nicht nach Pellets schmecken.
An so einer Anlage kann man verdammt viel mit Ködern, Montagen, Führungen usw. experimetieren das es auch noch spaß macht.

Mal eine Frage an die ganzen Naturliebhaber, wann habt ihr das letzte mal eine Mülltüte beim Angeln dabei gehabt um unterwegs den Müll aufzuheben den andere liegen lassen haben?


----------



## Minimax (14. März 2021)

Ich bin ja sehr gespannt, welche Rolle die Fischteiche bei der OCC spielen werden, hinsichtlich Regenbogenforelle, Saibling, Stör und Co. Ich wär mir nicht zu schade, mein Artenspektrum dort aufzurunden- oder es zumindest versuchen. Angeln und Fangen sind zweierlei, egal wo.


----------



## Vanner (14. März 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> wann habt ihr das letzte mal eine Mülltüte beim Angeln dabei gehabt um unterwegs den Müll aufzuheben den andere liegen lassen haben?



Jedes Mal wenn ich Angeln bin, ist eine ganz normale Sache für mich.


----------



## fischmonger (14. März 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die ganzen Naturliebhaber, wann habt ihr das letzte mal eine Mülltüte beim Angeln dabei gehabt um unterwegs den Müll aufzuheben den andere liegen lassen haben?


Mach ich aus Prinzip.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin ja sehr gespannt, welche Rolle die Fischteiche bei der OCC spielen werden, hinsichtlich Regenbogenforelle, Saibling, Stör und Co. Ich wär mir nicht zu schade, mein Artenspektrum dort aufzurunden- oder es zumindest versuchen. Angeln und Fangen sind zweierlei, egal wo.



Damit hast du wohl sicherlich recht. Es geht ja um die Artenvielfalt und die kann man in solchen Anlagen bestimmt etwas nach oben treiben.
Dann vergesse den Räucherlachs nicht, für den Stör.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die ganzen Naturliebhaber, wann habt ihr das letzte mal eine Mülltüte beim Angeln dabei gehabt um unterwegs den Müll aufzuheben den andere liegen lassen haben?



Da wo ich bevorzugt meine Ruten auslege oder mich am Ufer herumtreibe, dort brauche ich zum Glück keine Mülltüten. Dort ist es so abgelegen, die meisten Angler sind viel zu faul um so weit in die Felder oder Wiesen zu laufen. Das ist es auch was ich suche, die Ruhe der Natur und möglichst selten oder gar nicht besuchte Angelplätze. Sollte aber doch mal irgendwo ein leere Packung Haken etc. herumfliegen, so sammele ich diese natürlich auf.

Mit ein oder zwei Besuchen im Jahr würde ich dich nicht als klassischen FoPu-Angler bezeichnen wollen. Außerdem gibst Du ja auch an ein Event daraus zu machen. Es ist also etwas Besonderes bzw. eher die Ausnahme. So handhabe ich das ebenfalls. Wenn dann allerdings lieber an einem einzelnen größeren See. Bei mir sind es vielleicht ein oder zwei Besuche in vier oder fünf Jahren. Vielleicht ist es auch seltener, ich weiß es nicht?

Sollten meine Kumpels (Allesamt im Besitz eines Fischereischeines aber schon lange nicht mehr wirklich an der Angelei interessiert.) mal wieder die Lust verspüren und mich fragen, ich werde sicherlich wieder mitfahren. Abends gibt es dann Räucherforellen und Bier, das hat auch etwas für sich. Zum Angeln an die entlegenen Stellen würden mich die Kumpels aber niemals begleiten, außerdem gäbe es da auch keine Forellen.


----------



## bobbl (14. März 2021)

Bevor ich dort angeln gehe, lasse ich die Rute daheim und laufe "nackt" am nächsten Gewässer entlang. Dann hab ich zwar keinen Fisch gefangen, aber aus meiner Perspektive mehr Angeln erlebt, als ich es im Gewächshaus könnte.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber diese Teichanlagen mit den vielen kleinen Badewannen, das hat nach meiner Auffassung nichts mehr mit Angeln in einem wenigstens halbwegs waidmännischem Sinn zu tun.
> 
> Wobei die Fotos dieser Indoor-Anlage in den Niederlanden, mit der schwarzen Teichfolie,  schon echt hart sind. Respekt vor der Kreatur bzw. dem Lebewesen Fisch schaut anders aus.


Alles eine Frage der Perspektive. Die durchschnittliche Regenbogenforelle wird in einer Plastikwanne gezeugt, schlüpft auf einem Plastikgitter und wächst in einem Betonbecken auf. Die PVC Rinne ist eine waidgerechtere Unterbringung als jedes Naturgewässer. So wie die Mastsau nichts im Wald verloren hätte, haben die Refos in freier Wildbahn nichts verloren. Sie können mit der Gefahr durch Räubern und der Naturnahrung meistens nicht umgehen. Viele besetzte Maßfische verhungern mit der Zeit, sofern sie nicht gefangen werden. Im Forellenpuff ist der Durchsatz an Anglern und Fischen hoch genug, dass den Fischen dieses Schicksal erspart bleibt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Bevor ich dort angeln gehe, lasse ich die Rute daheim und laufe "nackt" am nächsten Gewässer entlang. Dann hab ich zwar keinen Fisch gefangen, aber aus meiner Perspektive mehr Angeln erlebt, als ich es im Gewächshaus könnte.



In diesem Fall möchte ich dir das Noodling wärmstens ans Herz legen.


----------



## rippi (14. März 2021)

Die Anlagen, die es in Japan und Thailand gibt sind top. Fände es gut, wenn es solche Anlagen in Deutschland gäbe und dort ohne Angelschein geangelt werden könnte.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2021)

Ich könnt mir nix schöneres vorstellen als in nem Treibhaus zu sitzen und auf Goldfische zu Angeln.  





Da würde  mir das Angeln vergehen




Frag mich wozu die solche Ruten brauchen.


Das beste kommt zum Schluss.
Hat jemand noch nen Pool übrig.





Grenzt ja schon fast an Tierqälerei.


Und zur Anfangsfrage.
Nein Danke bei sowas ist ja jeder Forellen Puff das schönste natürliche Angelfleckchen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für eure so zahlreichen und interessanten Meinungen und Ansichten!
Hier mal meine Meinung: Sicherlich sind/werden solche Indooranlagen viel Kameraüberwacht, so daß jegliches Fehlverhalten von Anglern jederzeit geahndet werden kann.
Wahrscheinlich leiht der Betreiber auch Gerät aus. Wie Jason schon schrieb, ist eine solche Anlage für Schwerbehinderte evtl. besser geeignet, als ein Freigewässer.

Selbstverständlich gebe auch ich dem Angeln in freier Natur an Bach, Fluß, Kanal und See den Vorzug!  Es ist doch genau dasselbe mit dem Tauchen: Im Ruhrgebiet gibt es die Möglichkeiten, gegen Bares in alten Gasometern und Wassertanks von ehemaligen Stahlwerken zu tauchen.
Da hat man sogar alte Flugzeuge drin versenkt, um den Tauchern so eine Art "Wracktauchen" anzubieten.

Vergleichbar mit der Tauchen in Freigewässern ist das auch nicht, dort wachsen keine UW-Pflanzen und Fische sieht man auch nicht.

Trotzdem würde ich nur aus reiner Neugier und um mir selbst eine Meinung zu bilden, beides mal ausprobieren!
Auch um mich mit den anderen Besuchern zu unterhalten, warum sie gerade diese Möglichkeit das gemeinsame Hobby auszuüben, gewählt haben und um gewisse Vorurteile abzubauen.

Die Natur mit Ihren Elementen, Pflanzen und Tieren beim Angeln und Tauchen zu beobachten, zu fühlen und zu erleben, genieße ich bei jeder Fahrt oder Gang ans Wasser....
Mich stört allerdings Verkehrslärm, dauernderndes Zuggepfeife und die Blendung von Autoscheinwerfern und Straßenbeleuchtung beim Nachtangeln!

Dafür habe ich Vogelgezwitscher, das prasseln von Regen auf meinem Wetterschutz und Blitz und Donner bei einem Gewitter!

Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, nichts hat nur Vor- oder nur Nachteile.
Forellen vom Fischstand bei REAL oder KAUFLAND kommen meistens auch aus Zuchtbetrieben und sind auch wesentlich billiger.
Aber besser schmecken doch selbstgefangene Fische, egal ob nun aus Indoor-Anlagen oder Freigewässern!


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. März 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Bevor ich dort angeln gehe, lasse ich die Rute daheim und laufe "nackt" am nächsten Gewässer entlang. Dann hab ich zwar keinen Fisch gefangen, aber aus meiner Perspektive mehr Angeln erlebt, als ich es im Gewächshaus könnte.


Dann pass mal auf,dass nichts nach deinem "Würmchen "schnappt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir nix schöneres vorstellen als in nem Treibhaus zu sitzen und auf Goldfische zu Angeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke diese Videos bestätigen mich in meiner Meinung, nicht wirklich scharf auf das Angeln unter dem Dach zu sein. Wobei das letzte Video natürlich schon einen echt gruselige Ausnahmefall darstellen wird. Da wurden die Fische wohl auch eher gerissen, als dass sie gebissen haben. Was ein toller Partyspaß. 

Aber selbst das erste Video, mit dieser seriös anmutenden Anlage, also ich würde da nicht glücklich werden, nicht mal eine Sekunde lang. Man kann die Glashausatmosphäre direkt spüren. Nein, das ist nichts für mich. Wem es gefällt, der soll aber bitte gerne dort hin gehen. Am Kopf kratzen müsste ich mich allerdings schon. Wahrscheinlich tun sie doch etwas ins Trinkwasser.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure so zahlreichen und interessanten Meinungen und Ansichten!
> Hier mal meine Meinung: Sicherlich sind/werden solche Indooranlagen viel Kameraüberwacht, so daß jegliches Fehlverhalten von Anglern jederzeit geahndet werden kann.
> Wahrscheinlich leiht der Betreiber auch Gerät aus. Wie Jason schon schrieb, ist eine solche Anlage für Schwerbehinderte evtl. besser geeignet, als ein Freigewässer.
> 
> ...


So generell verstehe ich es ja.
So Angeln wäre immerhin noch besser als gar nicht Angeln.
So gesagt würde ich solange es noch alternativen gibt an solchen Indoor Anlagen nicht Angeln wollen.

Ich bin ja auch hin und wieder  einmal in ner Besatz Anlage.
Im Winter ist das schon mal ne Alternative, grad wenn man neues Tackle Testen möchte oder nen unerfahren Kumpel das Angeln näher bringen möchte.

Allerdings gibt's bei uns nicht die Klassischen Forellen Puffs.
Also Einmal oder Stundenweise zahlen und alles mitnehmen was man fängt.

Hier gibt's entweder Kilo Teiche oder pro Karte beschränkte Anzahl an Fischen.

Aber jeder soll das so machen er möchte .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So Angeln wäre immerhin noch besser als gar nicht Angeln.



Nach deinen gezeigten Videos ginge ich persönlich dann wohl gar nicht mehr zum Angeln und behielte es lieber in guter Erinnerung. Sollte es tatsächlich einmal soweit kommen und jemand würde uns Angler dazu zwingen als einzige Möglichkeit an solchen traurigen "Gewässern" hocken zu können, das wäre absolut schlimm und ist eigentlich nicht in Worte zu fassen. Dunkelste Dystopie.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. März 2021)

Was mich am meisten in solchen Anlagen abschreckt, ist diese gewisse Sterilität und Statik beim Angeln! In gekachelten Becken zu angeln oder in welchen, wo der Grund und das Ufer nicht naturnah mit Sand, Kies, Steinen, Ästen... etc. gestaltet ist, gleicht irgendwie wie einem Angeln im Hallenbad! 

Zum schwimmen fahre ich im Sommer auch lieber an ein Freigewässer, trotzdem gehen da noch viele ins Hallen- oder Freizeitbad... was ich auch nicht verstehen kann. 

Jedenfalls finde ich die hier eingestellten Videos ziemlich schockierend, 
aber wer in solchen Indoor-Anlagen angeln will oder darauf angewiesen ist, bitteschön. Wie es wohl darin riecht? 

Ich werde mal den Redaktionen der beiden großen Angel-Zeitschriften vorschlagen, über so eine Anlage einen Bericht zu machen...


----------



## Forelle74 (15. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Jedenfalls finde ich die hier eingestellten Videos ziemlich schockierend,
> aber wer in solchen Indoor-Anlagen angeln will oder darauf angewiesen ist, bitteschön. Wie es wohl darin riecht?


Wollen ist das eine,aber wirklich drauf angewiesen ist da doch keiner?
Oder hab ich da ein Denkfehler?

Falls du damit versehrte oder auf Rollstuhl angewiesen Personen meinst haben die bestimmt bessere Alternativen.

Die meisten Anlagen die man so sieht schauen nicht sehr behinderten gerecht aus.

Bei uns gibt's schon einige Gewässer bei denen es gute Möglichkeiten für gehandicapte Personen gibt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. März 2021)

Indoor-Angeln, oh ja! Und dann rund ums Becken immer schön Strecke machen.
Allein bei dem Gedanken wird mir schon schlecht.


----------



## DenizJP (15. März 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Und dann rund ums Becken immer schön Strecke machen.



Mit dem Fahrrad im Kreis fahren und schleppen!


----------



## JottU (15. März 2021)

Was nu los Chief Brolly ?
Als Eröffner warst du doch noch sehr angetan von der Sache, hätte dir nichts ausgemacht in einem Aquarium zu angeln.
Hauptsache warm, trocken und ohne Schonzeit.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Auf einer Messe und der Fishing-Masters-Tour am Schnackensee habe ich recht große Becken (Aquarien wäre stark untertrieben) mit unseren heimischen Süßwasser(raub)fischen bewundert und habe mir so gedacht, "wie gerne würde ich da jetzt gerne angeln!"
> 
> Wäre mir auch egal, ob das in einer Halle stattfindet, zumindest im Winter oder in der Schonzeit eine echte Alternative von Januar bis ca. April.




Mein Ding wär das auch nicht, obwohl ich auch paar mal im Jahr am Puff unterwegs bin.


----------



## rhinefisher (15. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Je nun, die kaleidoskopische Buntheit der Welt und die unendliche Vielfalt menschlichen Strebens haben mich schon vor langer Zeit dazu gebracht, nicht mehr verstehen zu wollen, sondern Verständnis zu zeigen.


Der Spruch ist sooo schön, dass ich mich frage ob das ein MM Original ist oder ob Du den geklaut hast...
Das wird jetzt mein neues Motto - danke.....


----------



## andiwolf (16. März 2021)

Also ich fände das super und würde das zusätzlich zum normalen Angeln nutzen. Am besten noch riesengroße Aquarien wo man von der Seite das Köderspiel unter Wasser sehen kann. Kann man doch nur lernen bei. 

Und ich muss sagen, dass es mich irritiert wie abfällig hier teilweise gepostet wird. Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. März 2021)

Abfällig ist hier keiner. Die Leute sagen lediglich ihre Meinung. Obs denen mit anderer Meinung dann genehm ist oder nicht.


----------



## X-Shad (17. März 2021)

Tja nun, jedem das Seine.
Ich bevorzuge Outdoor, definitiv.
Frische Luft und die Ruhe bzw.Natur zu genießen das ist es. Wobei es bestimmt auch Gewässer gibt, an denen es reichlich Betrieb gibt.
Aber die Tatsache sich an der frischen Luft zu bewegen steht an erster Stelle.
In Asien scheint die Indoor Angelei gut anzukommen.
Was ich so an Videos gesehen habe, würde mir die Partystimmung mächtig auf den Wecker gehen.


----------



## thanatos (18. März 2021)

um es vorweg zu nehmen , ja ich fahre auch mal zum " Forellenpuff "
als richtiges angeln bezeichne ich es nicht - garantiert frischen Fisch 
mit etwas Spass kaufen . 
So manches was heute in ist ist absolut nicht mein Ding -
aber indoor Anlagen -wie krank geht´s noch ?


----------



## fischbär (18. März 2021)

Boah ist das gruselig. Forellenpuff ist ja schon speziell, aber das? Oh mein Gott! Peta würde uns nicht ohne Grund sofort das Tierquälen im Plastebecken verbieten lassen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. März 2021)

Ich möchte voll wetten, dass ein Teich der überdacht auf einer Anlage ist, voller wäre als ein normaler Teich nebenan auf der gleichen Anlage bei schlechten Regenwetter oder in der kalten Jahreszeit... Für Naturfreunde ist das natürlich nichts aber für gewisse Fopu-Angler wäre das ne gute Lösung leider ohne angebotene Möglichkeiten...
Es würde schon reichen wenn die Überdachung rund um den Teichrand wäre, so dass man beim angeln nicht nass wird und die Hütte wäre gut besucht...
Als 14-16 jähriger war ich regelmäßig an Forellenanlagen, lieber als in der Schule... Da ging es mit den Tornister in die Garage und ab aufs Mofa aber nicht zu Schule... Tornister wurde gegen Angelkoffer getauscht und ab zum Teich...Das ging eine Zeit lang gut, bis ich natürlich aufgeflogen bin weil ich es übertrieben habe...
Ach waren das schöne und lustige Zeiten... Ich wusste es schon damals, dass angeln ein geiles Hobby ist...
Heute ist das für mich nichts mehr, die freie Natur und wenn die Fische dazu noch geil beißen einfach unersättlich !!!


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. März 2021)

Ich habe früher an Teichen und Seen jeder Größe auf Forellen geangelt, nur an einer Anlage stand eine oder zwei Schutzhütten...

Bestimmt kann man in so einer Indoor-Anlage auch die verschiedensten Köder, möglicherweise auch etwas zu essen und zu trinken (Gastronomie) kaufen.... 

Kann mir gut vorstellen, das Indoor-Angeln etwas für (begleitete) Anfänger ist, die Ihre ersten Montagen bzw. eine neue Ausrüstung mal testen wollen.... Wenn am Freigewässer wegen Hochwasser, Schonzeit und Wetterbedingungen (Schnee, Eis, Sturm.... etc.) nichts geht, dann ist so eine Anlage bestimmt gut besucht, vor allem am We.! 

Nur muss man seine Ausrüstung auf diese Art zu angeln abstimmen, kommt auch ganz auf den Zielfisch an.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (20. März 2021)

Wenn´s wieder geht, machmer indoor höchstens an Schafkopf als Hobby!  
Wenn´s sein muss a an Skat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> I...
> ...Als 14-16 jähriger war ich regelmäßig an Forellenanlagen*, lieber als in der Schule...* ...Das ging eine Zeit lang gut, bis ich natürlich aufgeflogen bin weil ich es übertrieben habe...
> Ach waren das schöne und lustige Zeiten... Ich wusste es schon damals, dass angeln ein geiles Hobby ist...
> ...



.....*Gelöscht* , weil es zu frech sein könnte , sorry, war unnötig....

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. März 2021)

Hab mir grad mal ein paar Videos von der Anlage bei Venlo angeschaut, die haben zwar auch eine Außenanlage, wie drinnen halt (Bachlauf mit Strömung) und das besagte Folienbecken ... Naja... Soweit  würde ich jedenfalls nicht fahren, für ein paar Forellen.... 

Lieber investiere ich 4 € mehr für ne Tageskarte und informiere mich, wo ich in der fränkischen Schweiz am besten auf Wild(e) Salmoniden angeln kann!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> .....*Gelöscht* , weil es zu frech sein könnte , sorry, war unnötig....
> 
> R.S.


Glück gehabt, nicht gelesen ...


----------

